# Places to Visit in Dubai



## njumb (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Members,

I am visiting Dubai next month (Dec) for 10 days, please suggest me the places to visit there or recommend any website to get info.

we are a couple and have two kids.. (7 & 4), i would like to utilise every single min in Dubai, 

Many thanks for your time and advise.

I love dubai.......

Regards,
NJUMB


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try posting your travel questions on Tripadvisor, which is a forum for holiday makers.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

njumb said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am visiting Dubai next month (Dec) for 10 days, please suggest me the places to visit there or recommend any website to get info.
> 
> ...


Timeout dubai


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

njumb said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am visiting Dubai next month (Dec) for 10 days, please suggest me the places to visit there or recommend any website to get info.
> 
> ...


Hi Njumb,

You could visit the water park at Atlantis they also have an aquarium and you can swim with the dolphins etc. or go to the many beaches/parks.

Enjoy!


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,

My cousin recently visited Dubai with three kids... they drove over from Damam so they had a car with a GPS... they made a list of places to visit before they came and planned exactly on what date to visit which place... they had a great time as they achieved all their goals by being so organized..
Having a Car with GPS made their trip more personal and budgeted as well.. 
Places that should be on your MUST list are (according to me)
Wild Wadi
Dubai Mall... (it has dancing fountain, Aquarium) 
Emirates Mall (it has Ski Dubai)
Atlantis (Aqua Venture, Dolphin Bay)
Ibn-Batuta Mall ( beautiful theme mall of 7 Countries)
Global Village (21st oct 2012 - 30 march 2013...its an international fair with pavilions of many countries..very traditional, lots of fun

Obviously you can check for details online..
Hope you enjoy ur visit


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree with Global Village.

Because its out towards the desert/quiet side of dubai people often overlook it but its actually very cheap to get in and different and interesting. 

Its closed in the summer so now is a good time to check it out


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Go to the Dubai museum, it's really good. Also Bastikiya and Heritage Village.


----------



## A00A (Oct 9, 2012)

*Dubai places*

Dolphin show is joyful for kids.
Dubai aquarium is the exciting adventure for young kids.
The Dubai Museum is the most important cultural visit in Dubai. 
have a nice journey


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Most of what has been mentioned is all the major touristy stuff and not the 'real' Dubai.

Things like taking an abra across the creek, visiting the Spice souk and Gold souk are really interesting.

On a side note, I will not condone the dolphinariums and shows, these amazing and intelligent animals should not be kept in captivity for human 'entertainment'. If you want to see dolphins, take a trip to the musandam for a dhow cruise and see them in the wild. Or you can very often see them around the Burj Al Arab or in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## moinahmed (Oct 23, 2012)

Do try Hot-air balloon trip with family.
Also visit Atlantis water park and dolphin show.
Visit Dubai mall aquarium and watch fountain show as well.


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

Try the Desert Safari with dune bashing. It's a nice experience.


----------



## aaliaeliza (Nov 21, 2012)

*Places to visit in dubai*

When it comes to Dubai i will suggest range of best places. Here are a few you should look at:
Bateaux Dubai
Dubai Marina Yacht Club
Bab Al Shams
The Polo Club
Movenpick Hotel Jumeirah Beach
Fun City


----------



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

you don't need to miss the following:

kidzania for your kids in dubai mall, then go up in the tallest building in the world, burn khalifa, just connected to dubai mall.
then have dinner there in one of the restaurants next the dancing fountain, i'll advise you to go to restaurants in the 1st floor, so you'll not have so many ppl blocking the view to the dancing fountain for you.

also, if you're interested in really traditional local uae dishes, you may try "alfanar" restaurant in dubai festival city mall, it's located next to the walk area.

you might also need to go to times square small mall, that has restaurant where you'll need - and they will provide you - a jacket, because its all icey from inside ;D

water park in atlantis, or wild wadi water park also.
go to madinat jumaira next to burj alarab.

go for safari for sure.
and of course, during such time, i warn you  not to miss going to the marina area, and the walk area in JBR.

enjoy it


----------

